

Data Mining Reveals a Global Link Between Corruption and Wealth - sytelus
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/535081/data-mining-reveals-a-global-link-between-corruption-and-wealth/

======
skidoo
"No shit, Sherlock."

Or rather, "Money is the root of all evil."

